

Three.js: JavaScript 3D engine for canvas, svg, and WebGL - helium
http://github.com/mrdoob/three.js#readme

======
niyazpk
The demos are really mind-blowing. Stuff that I never expected to come so fast
to the browser are becoming a reality. This is really exciting stuff for me. I
will definitely use some of these libraries (linked to from the page) in a few
upcoming canvas based projects.

------
nkassis
<http://www.learningwebgl.com> is an incredible site for learning about webgl.
Here is a list of WebGL frameworks listed on their wiki:
<http://learningwebgl.com/cookbook/index.php/Main_Page> (scroll to the bottom)

I'm personally using O3D right now. I've heard good things about the others
such as GLGE

~~~
exit
how are you going about learning o3d? it seems like the documentation effort
stopped when they switched to webgl.

~~~
nkassis
Well, the docs are a little out of date but most of it works as it did before.
I had about 3 lines to change when I started using the webgl version. (details
of what needs change is available here:
<http://code.google.com/p/o3d/wiki/GettingStarted>)

Some parts are not yet implemented but I've managed to get work done without
using any of them. The core devs are often on the mailinglist:
<http://groups.google.com/group/o3d-discuss>

The repos are active, last update was last week. I just use whatever they have
in SVN right now, the packages on their webstite is very outdated.

------
skar
I'm getting 60 fps approximately for the spinning cube with chrome 6 on Ubuntu
Lucid and my laptop has a core i3 with built in arrandale based GPU, not an
nvidia or ati one.

Not long ago, on an older laptop, I was getting the same fps for native Linux
apps. Seems browsers are acquiring native capabilities, but at a faster rate
:)

~~~
ashleyw
It seems to be capped at 60FPS. But it's the simplest demo, my results for the
others are nowhere near 60FPS, most aren't even usable unfortunately.

~~~
nkassis
I get 1FPS on the terrain generation one. Still cool :)

~~~
mrdoob2
I suspect you're using MacOS? Chrome/Safari on MacOS perform horribly slow on
some of these demos. CoreGraphics seem to be the culprit.

~~~
nkassis
For some reason I'm getting horrible crashes on my app (has worked great for
months. Still works great on Linux and Windows) since chrome switched to gpu
rendering for everything. I haven't found the issue yet but it's really odd.

~~~
bd
Did you already try to update GPU driver?

I had really bad crashes (high pitch noise, bright white flash, driver killed)
on Firefox 4 and Chrome 7 when they started to use HW acceleration and
problems went away after the update.

Though this was on Windows 7, no idea about OSX.

~~~
nkassis
No luck on that, I checked and there was in fact a graphics update but that
didn't affect the behavior. My next step is to try to figure out what is
causing it to make a bug report.

------
nickpinkston
Yea - there's a great project using this for parametric 3D design in the
browser: <http://CloudScad.com>. Has the ability to produce 3D printable files
too.

------
kylemathews
What's really crazy is how well these demos work on my Android phone.

------
rbreve
mrdoob is a genius

------
RobLach
Excellent Demos. The speeds these browser implementations are reaching are far
better than I originally expected us to be at this point.

------
snissn
can i make 3-d surface plots with this library? are there any alternatives to
facilitate that?

